# Whats your favorite simpsons quote!?



## Thrashmanzac (May 7, 2008)

i was just thinking about how much i fucking love the simpsons, and how im sure most of, it not all of you guys share my love.
so we all have to have a favorite quote right??
mine would have to be:
hank scorpio: (answers the phone) hello? oh my god the guys on the floor, homer that was a phonecall, dont chalk that up to misstrust now. what happend? when did this happen? how much of it? oh my lord ill be right up, homer i have to go, someone ate part of my lunch.....
from the eppisode "you only move twice"

so dish us your favorites dudes!

oh, i did a quick search but couldnt find anything, i hope im not ripping someone off here


----------



## Zepp88 (May 7, 2008)

Am I allowed to claim the entire "Medicinal Marijuana" episode?  That is so full of hilarity.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 7, 2008)

yes you are.
but my favorite from that is from otto, or atto, or auto as some people insist.
"i dont know why the call them fingers, i never see them fing"


----------



## Zepp88 (May 7, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> yes you are.
> but my favorite from that is from otto, or atto, or auto as some people insist.
> "i dont know why the call them fingers, i never see them fing"



 


"Oh yeah...I married that chick"


"Dude, your mom is hot!" 

Otto fucking rules


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 7, 2008)

he sure does.

the simpsons was like 50% of my childhood, the rest was probly 40% lego and 10% various other activitys.


----------



## petereanima (May 7, 2008)

"Boy, when Marge first told me she was going to the Police Academy, I thought it would be fun and exciting, you know, like the movie..Spaceballshttp://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Spaceballs. But instead, it&#8217;s been painful and disturbing, like the movie Police Academy."


----------



## Michael (May 7, 2008)

Bart: "We were just planning the father/son river-rafting trip"
Homer: "Heh, you don't have a son"


----------



## Naren (May 7, 2008)

My favorite all have to do with that Schwartzenegger-based action movie star. Forget his name, but he always has some of the funniest lines.



Michael said:


> Bart: "We were just planning the father/son river-rafting trip"
> Homer: "Heh, you don't have a son"


----------



## petereanima (May 7, 2008)

i always get stomach-hurt because of laughing whenever ralph appears.


Hi Super Nintendo Chalmers!
Me fail english? Thats unpossible.
Oh boy! Sleep! That's when I'm a Viking! 

and if anyone of you remembers this scene, you must die fo laughing now:

Bart: Go orange! 
Nelson: Go grapefruit! 
Ralph: Go banana!


----------



## Michael (May 7, 2008)

petereanima said:


> Hi Super Nintendo Chalmers!


----------



## Zepp88 (May 7, 2008)

Naren said:


> My favorite all have to do with that Schwartzenegger-based action movie star. Forget his name, but he always has some of the funniest lines.



MCBAIN!


----------



## petereanima (May 7, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> MCBAIN!



= RAINER WOLFCASTLE!


btw.:

Homer: There's your giraffe, little girl. 
Ralph Wiggum: I'm a boy. 
Homer: That's the spirit. Never give up.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 7, 2008)

MCBAIN: (breaks out of a ice statue of a thin woman) ICE TO SEE YOU! (proceeds to shoot everyone in the room)


----------



## petereanima (May 7, 2008)

my favourite mcbain is:

"Someone please, give me a job. I lowered my quote to $8 million. I do nude scene, I play nerd. Don't make me punch your throat! "

hahaha, and i just remembered:

Mr. Burns: Smithers, release the robotic Richard Simmons!!

*shake-shake-shake*


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 7, 2008)

hank scorpio: ever seen a man say goodbye to a shoe?
homer: yes once.


----------



## Naren (May 7, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> MCBAIN: (breaks out of a ice statue of a thin woman) ICE TO SEE YOU! (proceeds to shoot everyone in the room)



 Exactly. McBain! I had forgotten his name. I just bust out laughing at his cheezy action movie lines, ridiculous violence, and overall persona.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 7, 2008)

pretty much a clone of young arrnie, anyone seen commando?
when arrnie pushes that bloke onto a broken steam pipe, and then tells him to "let off some stream"


----------



## Leon (May 7, 2008)

Ralph: I bent my wookie 


Wolfcastle: MY EYES, THE GOGGLES DO NOTHING!


----------



## Desecrated (May 7, 2008)

Mmmm, 52 slices of American cheese.


----------



## Groff (May 7, 2008)

*flintstones theme*
Simpson! Homer Simpson!
He's the greatest guy in history!
From the, town of Springfield
He's about to hit a chestnut tree AHHH *crash*

-----

Homer - Hellooo, My name is Mr. Burns. I believe you have a letter for me.
Postal worker - Ok Mr. Burns, what's your first name?
Homer - iiiii Don't know...


----------



## Leon (May 7, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> *flintstones theme*
> Simpson! Homer Simpson!
> He's the greatest guy in history!
> From the, town of Springfield
> He's about to hit a chestnut tree AHHH *crash*


----------



## petereanima (May 7, 2008)

Where you saying Boo or Bu-urns?


----------



## Makelele (May 7, 2008)

"Fat Tony, Fat Tony! Is that you?"

and

Mcbain: "How can i avenge zeh death ov my father with thiz pea shooter?" 

Chief "I dont care Mcbain, that canon of yours is against regulations... in this department, we go by the book 

*holds up police rules*"

*mcbain shoots top of book away and leaves a big hole in the wall*
Mcbain: "Bye, book"


----------



## Michael (May 7, 2008)

I like a lot of Mr Burns' too. 

Some guy sitting at the desk: "Mr Burns, what are doing?"
Mr Burns: "I'm giving you the beating of your life."


----------



## petereanima (May 7, 2008)

Michael said:


> I like a lot of Mr Burns' too.



mee too, he is great.


Mr. Bruns: WOOOHH, slow down maestro...there is a NEW mexico???


----------



## playstopause (May 7, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Am I allowed to claim the entire "Medicinal Marijuana" episode?  That is so full of hilarity.



Best. Episode. Ever. - >"That smells like Otto's jacket" 

Also, anyone remember the "Cape Fear" episode, where they start the show again at mid-time and this time it's "The Thompson". 



petereanima said:


> Bart: Go orange!
> Nelson: Go grapefruit!
> Ralph: Go banana!


----------



## the.godfather (May 7, 2008)

One of mine is:

Homer: 'OH MY GOD! TRAMAPOLINE!!! TROMBOPOLINE!!!!!'


----------



## darren (May 7, 2008)

"Celebrate the birth of your nation by blowing up a small part of it."

"sax-o-ma-phooone... sax-o-ma-phooooone..."


----------



## Michael (May 7, 2008)

"Beer - the cause of, and solution to all of life's problems"


----------



## Mr. S (May 7, 2008)

"Hello, this is Moleman in the morning. Good Moleman to you. Today, part four of our series of the agonizing pain in which I live every daaaay." 

this quote has led to me and my friends saying "Good Moleman" to each other every time we see each other for several years now


----------



## petereanima (May 7, 2008)

darren said:


> "sax-o-ma-phooone... sax-o-ma-phooooone..."



one of the best E-V-E-R !


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 7, 2008)

BART (leaping on screen with a cape): "Now is the winter of our discontent!"

RALPH: "Oh no! Run!"


----------



## playstopause (May 7, 2008)

From the episode in wich Homer gets fatter, so he can work from home.

(Homer picks up the phone, dials the nuclear central number)

"The fingers you have used to dial are too fat. To obtain a special dialing wand, please mash the keypad with your palm now.".


----------



## darren (May 7, 2008)

Also from that episode:

"To begin, please press any key... Where's the 'ANY' key?"


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 7, 2008)

darren said:


> Also from that episode:
> 
> "To begin, please press any key... Where's the 'ANY' key?"



"Ugh... I'm thirsty. I think I'll order a tab." *click*


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 7, 2008)

Willie: " Lad, you most hav the Shinning!"
Bart: " You mean the Shining..."
Willie: " SSSSST, Wanna gat suuud?!"


----------



## Vegetta (May 7, 2008)

My fav episode is when homer has the giant rotten hoagie and keeps pulling it out of the trash, eating some and getting sick.

I also like Comic Book Guy - hes suck a douche


----------



## VA-Exception (May 7, 2008)

" Tramampoline"


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 7, 2008)

Vegetta said:


> I also like Comic Book Guy - hes suck a douche



Worst. Post. Ever.

Although I will only read it _two_ more times...

...today


----------



## Randy (May 7, 2008)

Just about anything that Duffman, Comic Book Guy, or Moe say is gold.


----------



## Mr. S (May 7, 2008)

Duffman FTW! 

"Duffman is thrusting in the direction of the problem!"

"Duffman can't breathe! OH! NO!"


----------



## Randy (May 7, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> Duffman FTW!
> 
> "Duffman is thrusting in the direction of the problem!"
> 
> "Duffman can't breathe! OH! NO!"





A personal favorite:

"Duffmensch orders you to party! This reich will last a _thousand_ beers. Oh ja! _I do this and I'm Jewish._"


----------



## XEN (May 7, 2008)

Ralph cracks me up every time he speaks. "The doctor said I wouldn't have so many nose bleeds if I kept my finger outta there."

Sideshow Bob (one of my favorite characters): No, that's German for 'The Bart, The."


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 7, 2008)

urklvt said:


> Sideshow Bob (one of my favorite characters): No, that's German for 'The Bart, The."



"Well no one who speaks German could be evil."


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (May 7, 2008)

Burns: use an open faced club, like a sandwedge
Homer: MMMMM open-faced club sandwich.

and

Homer: MMMM Pistolwhip


----------



## TomAwesome (May 7, 2008)

Oh man, there are far too many for me to even say anything. I slip random Simpsons quotes into my speech all the time. It's very rare that anybody ever gets them, so I normally just get looked at funny.  Eh, I guess I can throw a random one out there.

Lisa needs braces!
Dental plan!
Lisa needs braces!
Dental plan!



Leon said:


> Wolfcastle: MY EYES, THE GOGGLES DO NOTHING!



Hah! Yes!









petereanima said:


> Where you saying Boo or Bu-urns?



Hans Moleman: _I_ was saying, "Boo-urns"...


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 7, 2008)

I forget the exact quote and episode but it's when Homer comments on jazz music.... I think he says something like "they just make it up as they go" in his own funny way.


----------



## Groff (May 7, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> I forget the exact quote and episode but it's when Homer comments on jazz music.... I think he says something like "they just make it up as they go" in his own funny way.



Then he says he can do it, and then trys by saying "Do do do do do" to the melody of Mary Had a Little Lamb, "That's mary had a little lamb!" Then homer starts singing "De de de de de de" to the same melody.. "That's mary had a little lamb, except you changed the do's to de's!"


----------



## Groff (May 7, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> Duffman FTW!
> 
> "Duffman is thrusting in the direction of the problem!"
> 
> "Duffman can't breathe! OH! NO!"



Or

"DRINK DUFF! ...resposibly"


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 7, 2008)

Smithers: 'Mr Burns, there's a sweet little boy at the front door...'
Burns: 'Release the hounds!!!!'

For some reason I find this hysterically funny.

When they had Nelson as Beethoven doing his 'HAH HAH' thing to the tune of the fourth symphony: 'HAH HAH HAH HAAAAAAH...HAH HAH HAH HAAAAAAH!'


----------



## Groff (May 7, 2008)

Burns "Mr Smithers, please push in my stool"

Smithers "With pleasure sir."


----------



## Abhorred (May 7, 2008)

How has no one used this -  - in this thread? For shame!

One of my recent faves has been:

Homer: Hey kids, want to drive through that cactus patch?
Bart: Yeah!
Lisa: Yeah!
Sideshow Bob, under car: _No!_
Homer: Well, two against one...


----------



## kung_fu (May 7, 2008)

most Homer exclamations are awesome, here's two

Homer - "Than moon money is mine McCutchen!"
(From the Pretzel Wagon Episode)

Homer - "That wasn't part of the deal Blackheart. That Wasn't PAAARRRRT!!!"

Homer (talking to pet pig) - "You have sooo many looks"
(the simpsons movie)

one from a recent episode i watched

(Bart feeds Santa's little Helper a piece of meatloaf from the table) 

Homer- "Ohhh, that was the end piece. Thats it! I won't stand here while my boy feeds a hungry animal"


----------



## TheHandOfStone (May 7, 2008)

"I haven't seen this many drugs in a Wang since I ran a Chinese opium den." 

-Edit: Laurite, I just saw your post.


----------



## Michael (May 7, 2008)

Vegetta said:


> I also like Comic Book Guy



"Now make like my pants, and split!"

"Sorry, Santos L Helper, if that is your real name, Bart Simpson..."

"Please form a line. There is to be no cutting. I'm talking to you, Mr Cutter."


----------



## Abhorred (May 7, 2008)

TheHandOfStone said:


> "I haven't seen this many drugs in a Wang since I ran a Chinese opium den."
> 
> -Edit: Laurite, I just saw your post.



 Never been called Laurite before. See this thread if you're at all interested in knowing where that moniker came from.

And, to both keep in the spirit of the thread we're in and pick up where Desecrated left off:

Homer: Two.... *munch*.... One.... *chomp*
Marge: Homer, have you been up all night eating cheese?!
Homer: I think I'm blind.


----------



## 7slinger (May 7, 2008)

I assume this is from an episode, though never saw it...I actually heard it on a talking Simpsons bottle opener

Homer > "I'd kill everyone in the room for a drop of sweet beer"


----------



## TomAwesome (May 7, 2008)

Mmmm... 64 slices of American cheese...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 8, 2008)

(loud explosion coming from the basement)
homer simpson: oh, pardon me dear, that must have been the bean i ate earlier.

lisa: you have to listen to the notes she's not playing
guy in the audeince: i can do _that_ at home.


----------



## JBroll (May 8, 2008)

The episode with the Smashing Pumpkins wins...

Jeff


----------



## JBroll (May 8, 2008)

The episode with the Smashing Pumpkins wins...

Jeff


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 8, 2008)

frank grimes: you idiot! you almost drank a beaker full of sulphuric acid!
homer: (chuckles) boy, would my face have been red...


----------



## petereanima (May 8, 2008)

i laughed my ass of at:

Cletus' wife: Cletus, why did ya hav to park next to my parents? 
Cletus: Hey, they're my parents too... 

*hillbillystrumming*




Lunch Lady: More testicles mean more iron!


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 8, 2008)

Cletus!!! Yeeeeeees!

Cletus: " Ireeeene, ge' mah sho'gun! There's a stranger in them yard!"


----------



## Buzz762 (May 8, 2008)

Pi is exactly three!


----------



## Vegetta (May 8, 2008)

Comic Book Guy: These &#8220;Bat Pants&#8221; have been shredded by the Riddler.
Dry Cleaner Clerk: No, just your ass.
Comic Book Guy: That&#8217;s what I call my ass. 

That is a rare photo of Sean Connery signed by Roger Moore.


----------



## Anthony (May 8, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Everything with the Smashing Pumpkins wins...



Fixed.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (May 8, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Fixed.


----------



## NDG (May 10, 2008)

Thank you, google.
MilkandCookies - Simpsons: Stupid Sexy Flanders


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 10, 2008)

"Oh, they have the internet on computers now..."


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 10, 2008)

Moe: i've done some things im not proud of, and the things i am proud of are disgusting.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 10, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> Moe: i've done some things im not proud of, and the things i am proud of are disgusting.



Oh, man thats a winner!


----------



## Michael (May 10, 2008)

Flanders: "Hi Homer. What's with the pipe? Gonna give my noggin' a floggin'?"


----------



## God Hand Apostle (May 12, 2008)

Kang as Bob Dole: Abortions for all.
Crowd: Booooo!
Kang as Bob Dole: Very well, no abortions for anyone.
Crowd: Booooo!
Kang as Bob Dole: Hmmm....Abortions for some, miniature American flags for others.
Crowd: Yaaaay!!

I think its the same episode where the aliens say, "Take us to your leader, Bill Clin-Ton." I always thought it was so funny how they said his name with an emphasis on the wrong syllable.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 12, 2008)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Kang as Bob Dole: Abortions for all.
> Crowd: Booooo!
> Kang as Bob Dole: Very well, no abortions for anyone.
> Crowd: Booooo!
> ...



 thats a fucking good one


----------



## the.godfather (May 12, 2008)

Barney: 'We Want Chilly Willy. We Want Chilly Willy!'


----------



## kung_fu (May 14, 2008)

Canadian Guy - "Where Do you put the Maple Syrup?"


----------



## Mr. S (May 24, 2008)

i just heard an awesomely funny one

Bart:"c'mon man, everyone knows the first day of school is a total wank"

Skinner"well if by wank you mean educational fun then stand back its wanking time"


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 24, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> i just heard an awesomely funny one
> 
> Bart:"c'mon man, everyone knows the first day of school is a total wank"
> 
> Skinner"well if by wank you mean educational fun then stand back its wanking time"



Holy crap I can't believe that they got away with saying that!


----------



## Blind Faith (May 24, 2008)

Ralph - *puts ice cream cone on head *"I'm a uni-tard"


----------



## dpm (May 24, 2008)

*Burns: *Careful, Smithers! That sponge has corners, you know.
*Smithers: *I'll go find a spherical one, sir.


----------



## Mr. S (May 24, 2008)

Blind Faith said:


> Ralph - *puts ice cream cone on head *"I'm a uni-tard"


----------



## stuh84 (May 24, 2008)

Intro tune: "Some folks'll never eat a skunk but then again some folks'll, like Cletus the slack jawed yokel"
Cletus: (climbs up to top of telegraph pole to telephone point) HEY! I COULD CALL MY MA FROM HERE......HEY MA! GET OFF THE DANG ROOF!
Outro tune: "Some folks'll never lose a toe but then again some folks'll, like Cletus the slack jawed yokel"


----------



## TimSE (May 24, 2008)

"I told the guard i was going out for a pack of ciggirettes and i totally stabbed him! hoho" Snake in the one where Burns marries that younger woman who ended up being snakes ex


----------



## El Caco (May 24, 2008)

MCBAIN: On closer inspection, these are loafers.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 25, 2008)

'This is Kent Brockman reporting live from outside Springfield Elementary. How can I prove we're live? PENIS!!!!!'


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 7, 2008)

homer ''AHHHHH who knows the emergency number for 911''


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 7, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> 'This is Kent Brockman reporting live from outside Springfield Elementary. How can I prove we're live? PENIS!!!!!'




music teacher: "nobody likes milhouse!"


----------

